# Marriage



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

They say Marriage is just one word, but in reality its a sentence.

niko


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You should send that into Readers Digest they've got a page for people like you :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Niko said:


> They say Marriage is just one word, but in reality its a sentence.
> 
> niko


Its a life sentence


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Before you're married you're incomplete. As soon as you're married you're finished.

"I'll never let go Jack, I'll never let go." - Rose in Titanic.

10 seconds later, poor little Jack sinks to the bottom of the Atlantic.

I think that tells you all you need to know about women! :wink:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

John-H said:


> You should send that into Readers Digest they've got a page for people like you :lol:


It seems like they have a whole book for people like you :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

My mate went to the doctor and was told that he only has 6 months to live. He asked the doctor what he should do and the doc told him to get married. "Why get married", my mate asked, "if I've only got 6 months to live?". The doc said "although it's only 6 months it'll seem like a lifetime". Boom, boom.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

mike_bailey said:


> My mate went to the doctor and was told that he only has 6 months to live. He asked the doctor what he should do and the doc told him to get married. "Why get married", my mate asked, "if I've only got 6 months to live?". The doc said "although it's only 6 months it'll seem like a lifetime". Boom, boom.


 :roll: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Better the second time round :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

wasn't really a joke.

more of an probing statement to see what the married ones on here felt.

niko


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ooh-er we've been probed 



M T Pickering said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > You should send that into Readers Digest they've got a page for people like you :lol:
> ...


I've never read one - but it is a good line off Hitch Hiker's guide to the Galaxy :wink: .

Actually, I once thumbed through a Readers Digest from 1952 and it was interesting to see that things hadn't really changed much. I would have read it in more detail, only the receptionist said "The dentist will see you now" and I had to put it back on the table :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Niko said:


> wasn't really a joke.
> 
> more of an probing statement to see what the married ones on here felt.
> 
> niko


hahahahah - says it all when this got moved to the Joke Room  

Hev x


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hev - what's that pink thing?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John-H said:


> Hev - what's that pink thing?


Hmph! Mr TTotal has an opinion about me .............. the slagging starts around page 90 on the Last Post Wins thread  ........... looks like it'll continue for a while yet! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Hev - what's that pink thing?
> ...


I'll try to give it another read but I got all confused and the room spun round last time I tried to make head or tail of it :lol:


----------



## maTT robinson (Aug 14, 2006)

Lionel Ritchie had a good one a few weeks ago on Parkie for anyone considering a second, third, fourth marriage etc...

"Save yourself the bother. Just go and find someone you hate and buy them a house"


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

maTT robinson said:


> Lionel Ritchie had a good one a few weeks ago on Parkie for anyone considering a second, third, fourth marriage etc...
> 
> "Save yourself the bother. Just go and find someone you hate and buy them a house"


i saw that, he was very funny, and seemed a decent guy.

the best was how he said people told him that they shag to his his music and what he said ect...

niko


----------

